# GOMAD



## bradleyroblett (Jun 14, 2009)

ok so im going to try the drink a GALLON OF MILK A DAY idea:thumb: as i find it very hard to eat since working nights at the moment i try and eat 3 to 4 meals a day/night, my main goal right now is to gain weight, i thought this might be a good idea as i can have 2 pints split up 4 times a day, working nights seems to have made me lethargic all i seem to do is sleep, work, eat and do weights. all i will have to do is take the lid off the milk carton 

is drinking this much milk a day (8 pints) unhealthy?

what are peoples thoughts on this?


----------



## jimmy007 (May 18, 2010)

milks full of goodness, but also full of carbs, and with gomad its meant to be whole milk isnt it? so yeah lots of saturated fat in their, but for short periods of bulking itll be fine

so yeah its good for bulking but could be harmful long term


----------



## bradleyroblett (Jun 14, 2009)

yea it whole milk, to be honest roco being a hardgainer i thrive on seeing a bit of fat round my waist at the moment :lol:


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Brilliant way to gain weigh - GOMAD and squats will pile weight on like no tomorrow. You won't be able to keep it up for long though, its very difficult to get that much milk down lol


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

i dont see any problem with drinking that much if you rlooking to gain weight. i once downed 6 pints of full fat milk and that didnt sit comfortably in my stomach to say the least :lol:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

If you try it these may help with digestion http://www.solgar.co.uk/modules/catbuild/set2files/Lactase3500Wafers30E810.htm


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Sy. said:


> Wouldn't one develop a degree of lactose intolerance chugging down that much of the white stuff over a prolonged period of time? I read a few bad points about that protocol and that was one of them I'm sure


It's only supposed to be used short term


----------



## bensation (Dec 20, 2008)

that bull on the cravendale advert does a gallen in about 5 secs


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Sy. said:


> I thought it was supposed to be for like a month maybe two? surely that would be long enough to develop an intolerance?


maybe so, but there are so many people who use it (google and you shall see) successfully without any problems


----------



## olliep (Feb 17, 2009)

I still drink semi skimmed milk the now and have been for a while, roughly 2 litres a day!!!! Cause of my work im very active so burn kcals very fast. But i did do gomad for a while and gained a stone and a half!!!, doing stronglifts at the same time, squat 3x a week!!! KILLER!


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

GOMAD = a great way to get fat!


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

I'd rather drink a gallon of whale jism a day:lol:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Try and get unhomogenised milk. When milk is homogenised it breaks up the fat globules, and this is not good for digestion. I'm sure there are other reasons, but I can't remember.

Vince Gironda back in the 60's advised against even shaking up your shakes, and this was before homogenised milk.


----------



## fox1989 (Nov 24, 2008)

i was reading about this the other day, sounds good! seems that this sorta stuff seems embedded in the internet, not heard alot about it.

if you do it make sure you get before and after shots up! good luck


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

dixie normus said:


> I'd rather drink a gallon of whale jism a day:lol:


Mate that just nearly made me p1ss my pants lol :lol: reps!!!


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

54und3r5 said:


> GOMAD = a great way to get fat!





> "It is because over thirty years of direct observation has demonstrated to me that when trainees drink one gallon of milk added to their regular diet and train in a progressive linear fashion, they gain significant muscular bodyweight, and those that do not drink their milk, even in the presence of progressive linear training, fail to do this. They also fail to continue progressive linear training for the same length of time, because this is facilitated by the steady weight gain. I understand that you're asking me if I have controlled for other factors such as failure to do the program correctly, and the answer is yes, of course I have, because I am not a complete idiot. Those that will not do the program are not being considered when I make these remarks, because that would be too ****ing obvious a hole in my analysis. The difference in the milk drinkers is that THEY GET BIGGER THAN THE ONES WHO WON'T DRINK THE ****ING MILK. Please tell me that you understand this now."





> Milk works because it is easy, it is available, it doesn't need any preparation, and it has all the components necessary for growing mammals, which your trainees most definately are. There also seems to be something special about milk that the equivalent amount of calories, protein, fat and carbs can't duplicate in terms of growth enhancement. It may be the fact that milk has been shown to have very high levels of insulin-like growth factor 1 (IGF-1), a peptide hormone that has been shown to have some tenuous relationship to accelerated growth in mammals. But that research is far from conclusive; suffice it to say that people who drink lots of milk during their novice phase get bigger and stronger than people who don't.


All you need do is google "is gomad safe" or something along those lines.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Crouch don't start the debate agen, had enuf of it last night haha


----------

